# Haydn recordings



## manueelster (Feb 7, 2013)

I am listening Haydn's Piano sonata in C Hob.XVI.50 and the Emperor Quartet. I am looking for fine recordings of these pieces. I specially will like to know if there are some good antologies of Haydn's piano sonatas (including the one mentioned above) and/or of string quartets. can you recommend me any?


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm very fond of Jenö Jandó's performance of the Haydn Sonatas, he has a very excellent tone and precision customary to the style.

I've also listened to Hamelin's recording of these same sonatas. Hamelin is an excellent pianist, but I'm not overly fond of his performances of these works. 

As for the string quartets, the greatest recordings that I have ever heard are the ones by Quatuor Mosaïques. Theirs is a highly distinguished art.

The Kodály Quartet recording is also of high quality, and has the advantage of being available in a complete edition offered by Naxos. Alas that Quatuor Mosaïques has not recorded the complete Haydn String Quartets!


----------

